# Recommendations for finish on Maple



## Digizz (3 Sep 2004)

Yet more questions 

Can anyone recommend a finish for Maple - for a coffee table - I'd like something that remains light and brings out the subtle grain in maple but is nice and hard wearing - oh and easyish to apply would be a bonus but not essential.


----------



## Philly (3 Sep 2004)

Hi Dig,
I have used cellulose sanding sealer with a coat of wax-leaves a really nice finish and is a piece of cake to apply. Will need to use coasters but you'll be doing that anyway on your pride and joy!  
Hope this is of help,
Philly


----------



## Digizz (3 Sep 2004)

Thanks,

Does it give a high, med or low gloss? or does that depend on the number of coats applied?

How about a harder wearing finish that will resist hot mugs etc?


----------



## Alf (3 Sep 2004)

Umm... Patina? It came out a lot better than I expected on a maple box, but not ideal if you want a very pale finish perhaps.

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Chris Knight (3 Sep 2004)

This is a great site for getting questions answered but do check the archives there first

http://www.homesteadfinishing.com/

Here is a sample http://www.homesteadfinishing.com/phpBB ... ight=maple


and Michael Dresdner has some good stuff too
http://www.michaeldresdner.com/


----------



## Philly (3 Sep 2004)

Dig,
A medium gloss. Looks great.
Philly


----------



## Aragorn (3 Sep 2004)

Second vote for Patina. My maple coffee table still looks respectable after several months of abuse by the kids (and bigger kids).


----------



## Digizz (3 Sep 2004)

Is Patina a particular product or type of finish in this case? I'm familiar with the words meaning though.


----------



## Alf (3 Sep 2004)

A specific product. Previous threads:
Patina - wood finish
Patina wood finish - a few questions...
Patina - preliminary observations

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Anonymous (7 Sep 2004)

I made a desk out of maple and needed a really hard wearing surface. I used Varathane satin finish water-based urethane varnish. 6 coats with sanding inbetween and finished off with a light polish using 0000 gauge wire wool and final buff with white wax. Hard as nails and it looks perfect after 7 years of continuous use. 

I have also used Cuprinol, but it does 'yellow' maple very slightly, so I prefer the Varathane. Easy clean-up too!

Cuprinol does give a really nice rich finish on cherry. Pic of cherry bedroom furniture on my website.

http://www.managementtectonics.com/woodwork


----------



## Chris Knight (7 Sep 2004)

Brian,
Welcome to the forum. 

Where do you get Varathane products? I would like to try some.


----------



## Anonymous (8 Sep 2004)

I'm currently using up a supply that I bought in the US about 6 years ago. Haven't needed to source it in the UK yet - think I bought too much!


----------



## Gill (19 Sep 2005)

I thought I'd bring this thread to the top again to see if anyone has more words of wisdom on the subject. It's been a while since the subject was originally discussed.

I'm currently working on a piece of maple and I want to preserve both the grain and the whiteness of the wood whilst achieving a durable finish. Suggestions, folks?

Gill


----------



## Chris Knight (19 Sep 2005)

Gill, a water based laquer is probably the best thing for this. They don't yellow as much as other finishes and have very little effect on the colour.


----------



## jasonB (19 Sep 2005)

As Chris says waterbased Lacquer, I use Barfords Aquacote which is also used as a floor finish so wears well and will not darken the wood like an oil.

My Chess Table was finished with Aquacote, not much on their site now but ask for a leaflet. only problem is that the smallest they do is 5lts at just over £50  

Jason


----------



## Gill (19 Sep 2005)

Thanks Chris and Jason. That's what I'll do, although I'll probably use something like Chestnut's acrylic lacquer instead of Aquacote. It seems to be rather less expensive.

Gill


----------



## jasonB (19 Sep 2005)

Gill":30mv4ckn said:


> It seems to be rather less expensive.



Using Axminsters prices I make it £67.00 for 5lts (12 1/2 cans)

But If you don't need that much  

Jason


----------



## tim (19 Sep 2005)

JasonB":2b05v48m said:


> (12 1/2 cans)



bearing in mind that Axminster will get in the bigger container sizes if you push them - and you may have to wait a couple of days.

Cheers

Tim


----------

